# H} DV Dark Angels W} IoB high elves



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have the dark angel set from dark vengeance I am after the high elves from the Island of Blood boxset 

Captain (primed)
Librarian (primed)
Death wing (built)
Tactical squad (4 primed and weapons take off sprues, rest of squad on sprues)
Ravenwing bikes ( 1 bike and 2 riders primed, rest on sprues)

Please message me if you have the high elves (uk preferably)

Gothic


----------



## TomxJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Heya, I'm looking to sell my high elves.

Please see my Trade thread >>>>here<<<<

Regards

Tom j


----------

